# Looking Land to Lease Mountains



## Texastrophyhunter (Mar 20, 2018)

Looking for 10-200acres in mountains. Interested in area that has bears. Willing to pay top dollar for good property with known bear presence. Father and daughter sometimes wife hunting. 
Thank you,


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (Apr 4, 2018)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (Apr 19, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Possum (Apr 20, 2018)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=910723&highlight=tallulah


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (May 15, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (May 28, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (Aug 1, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 1, 2018)

Why lease? There are 1000's of acres of National Forest that are covered up with bears. Besides the only "clubs" in the mountains I have ever heard of are the one or two over in Dawson Co. Most private land up here is already being hunted by friends or family. Not many leases in this area of the state.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 1, 2018)

Heck, I didn't think people actually would pay to hunt the mountains?!?  Especially with all the public land acres available.


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (Aug 12, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (Oct 16, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (Oct 16, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (Oct 16, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (Jan 24, 2019)

Still looking


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (Feb 22, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (May 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (Jun 18, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Texastrophyhunter (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------

